# What case are you using for your iPhone 5,uh...4?



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

I got my 4s in the mail last week and I started looking around for cases. I like slim unobtrusive cases (had an Incipio Feather on my 3GS) and wondered what cases everyone out there is using. I did manage to snag an iFrogz Lean Luxe Phase (Frost/Black) at my local AT&T store for $5 (it's last years model) which seems to be pretty good, but what are you using?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm using a griffin case that has a fake carbon fiber back and a black rubber edge. I like it but the black rubber seems to rub off on my fingers.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

I've been using the ifrogz Luxe Original. I use the desktop dock for charging and syncing, this ifrogz case easily comes apart for docking.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

I am using a hard rubber incipio. The key for me is that it can still fit on my iHome clock radio without removing the case. 

I got an Otterbox as soon as they were released, but the OB for the 4 is not nearly as good as the one for the 3G/S. The rubber is much thinner and won't stay on the hard case. I then tried a Ballistic case and it worked great, but would not fit on the iHome which I got for Christmas. Then I tried the free "bumper" from Apple, but the first time I dropped it, I broke the front glass.

So the case I have now rolls over the front enough to keep the glass from impacting the floor if I drop it again. It is just a hard rubber one piece black case.


----------



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

Not for an Iphone but I love TPU cases for my phone. I've dropped it several times onto pavement and not had a scratch on it.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

I've been using Sena Cases for years on all of my iPhones. The quality of the leather and stitching is far superior to any other I've tried (and have tried several different types of cases by various manufacturers (griffin, iskin, belkin, etc)....

I choose to use a magnetic flipper case due to it's enhanced screen protection. Although it has a cutout for the sync cabkle; I've found that it works with the universal dock perfectly.

There offer different varations and case designs for the iPhone4 & iPhone4S (all the cases are compatible since the iPhone4 didint change design) as well as any variety of previous models and for other brands of cells, mp3 players, etc...

You can check them out here:
www.senacases.com


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I had an Otterbox for my 3GS, and didn't like how long it took to extract the phone for the ill fitting dock-clock-radio I had, or to clean the screen, but it was wicked good at protection. 

I finally trained myself to keep it in one clean pocket, in which nothing else goes. So I am running bare naked with the 4, and yes, if I drop it on several types of surfaces, it's toast, but in those cases, the protection will help in just some percentage of those times.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I'm using a griffin case that has a fake carbon fiber back and a black rubber edge. I like it but the black rubber seems to rub off on my fingers.


Are you using the Griffin Elan Form?


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm using the Griffin black diamond back translucent that they gave us and a slide in belt holster. The wife uses the green translucent version.


----------



## Losana (Sep 13, 2006)

I use iskin products on my IPhone and my IPad 2. I started using iskins after I dropped and cracked the screen of my first 1st generation IPhone. I took the phone to the Mac store where the guy told me that he would give me a new phone for free if I promised to buy an iskin case.


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

I use a generic TPU case. Can be had off eBay for around a buck. I don't like the soft gel type cases.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

I ordered a PhoneSuit for my iPhone 4s. Its a case/battery pack.

www.phonesuit.com


----------



## Garyunc (Oct 8, 2006)

I was looking at getting this case. 
http://www.mophie.com/mophie-juice-pack-air-iPhone-4-battery-case-p/1145_jpa-ip4-blk.htm

I wonder if this and phonesuit are pretty much the same case.


----------



## davemayo (Nov 17, 2005)

Otterbox Commuter. The 4S is my first iPhone, but I've used Otterbox on Blackberries for years.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

All iFrogz Luxe Lean cases here.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

OtterBox Defender Case. For some it isn't sleek enough. But I once left a phone on top of the car. So I wanted something that could protect our 4 from my idiocy.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks all. Funny, I didn't even think of Sena. I have a Sena case on my ipaq pocketpc which is years and years old now. Loved it mor than the Vaja case I won in a contest (way too expensive).


----------

